# german shepherd X siberian husky: Diezel



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

Diezel is a german shepherd X siberian husky mix as far as me and my boyfriend know. I got him 3 days ago at a shelter in saginaw. The papers say he is between 6-8 weeks old but are unsure of an exact age because he was a stray. He is a handsome boy that has one blue and one brown eye. He has a husky coat with the upwards almost starting to curl over his back tail (if it was longer). He has quite the personality sprouting, even after only 3 days. He is like a shadow and is almost always wherever my boyfriend or I am at. He loves to play with his toy raccoon, teddy bear, kong, and especially socks. Outside he destroys tulips, bushes, tree branches he can reach and anything else he can get his little puppy mouth on. As far as puppies go and his background he is extremely well behaved.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He's adorable!!


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

he is and i love him so much, he is an absolute doll


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

very very cute... i love it!!! 
make sure you keep us updated with pictures of him growing up!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Aww he's SOOOOO cute!!!
Thanks for adopting him.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

I will definitely keep up on the pictures, i can't get enough of just looking at him. I always want to rescue dogs, the shelter dogs are the ones that really need a new beginning. Especially one that is this young.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So cute! He's going to be one I'll keep my eye out for on the pics threads! 
Hope he isn't a climber, Huskies tend to love to run, so make sure he's micro-chipped. Do you know if any of his siblings were in the shelter, too?


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I would have had to take him home too.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

he had a brother and a sister at the shelter but they looked as though they were from different litters. they had the same mother but supposedly the people working there think they have different fathers though. his siblings looked more like boxer X shepherd mix. He was the only one that looked the way he did according to the staff. He isn't a climber and is actually seeming to be afraid of heights and wont walk through any puddles. He is perfectly content sleeping on the floor and trying to do everything possible to not listen to me if i don't have food. He does walk around the front yard when we're outside with him, but has never shown any interest in leaving the yard or our side. Even when on walks as soon as he sees the house when we turn around at the end of the road he kicks it into high gear to get home. he's an interesting guy for sure.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

diezel said:


> he had a brother and a sister at the shelter but they looked as though they were from different litters. they had the same mother but supposedly the people working there think they have different fathers though. his siblings looked more like boxer X shepherd mix. He was the only one that looked the way he did according to the staff. He isn't a climber and is actually seeming to be afraid of heights and wont walk through any puddles. He is perfectly content sleeping on the floor and trying to do everything possible to not listen to me if i don't have food. He does walk around the front yard when we're outside with him, but has never shown any interest in leaving the yard or our side. Even when on walks as soon as he sees the house when we turn around at the end of the road he kicks it into high gear to get home. he's an interesting guy for sure.


Just be on your guard as he gets older.  Those huskies are famous for escaping. I once rescued my son's husky mix... from the ... (wait for it) AIRPORT. Yeah, the dog jumped a five foot fence (which is nothing for them when they're grown) and went several miles to the airport. Cars darting around all over and there's Bentley in the middle of it all. Not to scare you! Just to let you know, they're a little nutty like that.  Or at least my son's husky mix is.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

i'm hoping that he will have less of that as he gets older but because of the size and the breeds that he supposed to be we are enrolling him in puppy preschool and obedience courses when he gets a little older. probably 4 months


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

So adorable!!! :wub: -has cute attack-
I LOVEEE those eyes! <3


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

his eyes caught me when i went to the shelter


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

diezel said:


> i'm hoping that he will have less of that as he gets older but because of the size and the breeds that he supposed to be we are enrolling him in puppy preschool and obedience courses when he gets a little older. probably 4 months


He's a mix, so very hard to say which of the breed mixes he'll be most like! I have two littermate mixed boys -- 1/2 purebred WGSD and their other half is a Husky mix. (The Bentley boy I referred to before is their dad.) 

Of the two, one is very GSD-like in his behavior and attitude. The other guy is like... a Lab! BUT in his former life before I took him, he was an escape artist. He was left to his own devices and he could scale a fence in no time, I'm told. Sure hasn't been a problem since he's come here, though. (Although a stray wandered into the yard and I saw firsthand that guy CAN scale a five footer, no problem, if he tries just a little.) Doesn't have to become a problem for you. Just know it's a possibility and don't leave him alone to get bored or have the opportunity.

He's absolutely adorable. :wub: Looking forward to his pics growing up!!!!!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

What an awesome looking pup, congrats!...We have 3 rescues ourselves and they are everybit a part of our family.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

well thank you chelle i'll keep that in mind as he gets older


----------



## bemba (Dec 17, 2015)

Any updated pics of him?


----------

